# Heatburn/acid so bad I can't eat or drink! Any advice please?



## Louise Nadin-Middleton (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone

I'm new to this forum and just wondered if anyone could offer any advice? I was diagnosed with a Hiatus hernia and GERD about 2 years and through diet and prescribed anti acid medication I have been ok apart from the odd few bad days. About 5 days ago I started with heartburn and acid so bad that it actually hurts to even move! I haven't changed my diet or medication so i have no idea why this had happened. In the last 48 hours its become so painful I can barely eat or drink, today iv had 1/2 pint of water and it took 3 hours to drink it because its so painful! As well as my prescribed meds Iv bought some Gaviscon liquid and Rennies but neither have made any difference. I'm so hungry and thirsty I just want to be able to eat and drink something, anything! Any advice no matter how big or small I would be most grateful.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

my guess is your medication is not working as strong and you need an increase in the dose...


----------

